
Why Found a Server Chip Company When There's No Room in CPU Market? One Answer - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2020/02/11/throwing-down-the-gauntlet-to-cpu-incumbents/
======
rini17
Again, hackability, or friendliness to programmer, is nowhere in the list of
priorities. :(

